# Assorted Fresh Fruit Baby Carriage



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I made this tonight for a baby shower we are catering, thought you all might like to see it as well!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! You got skills!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good Jason.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

No-joke.. If the BBQ did'nt say enuff, this just did.. ahaha Looks good..


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

impressive knife skills - great job!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

THAT's what that is.



Couldn't tell form the midnight cell phone pic.



Looks better on the PC. Good job.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool!!! Nice work!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you all!!! I havent careved one of those things in like 5 years so it was a blast to do!!!!


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

man that is awesome and looks tasty too.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are some great skills .... Nice job.....


----------

